# glisser une vidéo en .mkv sur i-phone 6



## masterjohn (24 Mars 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

tout est dans le titre   

comment faire?
Une apps? autre?

merci d'avance


----------



## cillab (24 Mars 2016)

masterjohn a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> tout est dans le titre
> 
> ...



bonjour
je les passes ,de mon ordi  sur vlc ou 8 player et je les lis sur mon iphone 6 c'est ce que tu voulais savoir???
ou je n'ais pas compris la question


----------



## masterjohn (24 Mars 2016)

cillab a dit:


> bonjour
> je les passes ,de mon ordi  sur vlc ou 8 player et je les lis sur mon iphone 6 c'est ce que tu voulais savoir???
> ou je n'ais pas compris la question



De l'ordi sur un vlc qui est dans l'i-phone?  C'est une appli vlc? on la trouve où?  merci


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2016)

masterjohn a dit:


> C'est une appli vlc? on la trouve où? merci


Ici... https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/vlc-for-mobile/id650377962?mt=8 ...et un peu de lecture... https://frenchmac.com/iphone/comment-ajouter-des-films-avec-vlc-sur-iphone/


----------



## cillab (24 Mars 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Ici... https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/vlc-for-mobile/id650377962?mt=8 ...et un peu de lecture... https://frenchmac.com/iphone/comment-ajouter-des-films-avec-vlc-sur-iphone/


hé oui un peut de lecture  lol


----------



## masterjohn (24 Mars 2016)

merci! j'essaye et je reviens si j'arrive pas à faire la manip


----------



## Créco (8 Avril 2016)

Plus simple encore mais payant (pas cher) Waltr!
C'est hyper efface pour les mp3, avi, mkv et consorts...


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## masterjohn (19 Mai 2016)

Créco a dit:


> Plus simple encore mais payant (pas cher) Waltr!
> C'est hyper efface pour les mp3, avi, mkv et consorts...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app




Merci !


----------

